

Wagtail 1.0 (beta) best Django CMS? - tomd
http://www.revsys.com/blog/2015/apr/29/wagtail-best-django-cms/

======
rdrock
We have used Wagtail on a recent project of ours. We were looking for
something lean which would allow us to define our pages easily and offer a
clean interface to upload content to those pages. Wagtail fit this requirement
perfectly. We faced some issues when upgrading to newer versions but they were
expected on 0.x releases.

~~~
frankwiles
Pretty much our experience too. Haven't run into any upgrade issues but so far
only have done a couple of minor release upgrades so might have lucked out and
missed the pain points you had.

